# Authentifizierung und Sessions in Java EE7



## weizenhuhn (9. Apr 2015)

Hallo liebes Java Team!

*Ich verwende:*
Java EE7
Applikationsserver: Wildfly
Build-Tool: Maven
Datenbank: JPA Hibernate H2
IDE: Eclipse Luna

*Meine Aufgabenstellung:*
Einen Newsfeed zu erzeugen für zwei verschiedene User: Publisher (News erzeugen) und Reader (News ansicht).

*Meine Frage:*
Wie erstellt man denn am besten einen Login und biete zwei verschiedene Ansichten, für die selbe index.xhtml an?


Ich habe eine abstrakte Klasse User erstellt und davon Publisher und Reader abgeleitet, da der username der Primary Key sein soll. Es ist auch schon möglich User zu registrieren indem man username und PAsswort eingibt und anschließend eine Rolle wählt. In meiner Klasse Usercontroller wird dynamisch entschieden ob eine Instanz von Reader oder Publisher erzeugt wird und anschließend persistiere ich den User in der Datenbank. Dies klappt soweit, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich nun zuvor eine Authentifizierung erstelle und mit Sessions arbeiten kann?

Aus einem Buch habe ich eine Methode gefunden, in der man in der standalone.xml  eine <Security-Domain> erzeugt. Allerdings weiß ich hier nicht genau, welche Query-Abfrage ich hier bei <module-option name="rolesQuery"> machen kann? 
Auf einer anderen Seite (JSF 2 Login Filter Example - Programmer's lounge ) habe ich eine Möglichkeit mit einem Login-Filter gefunden. Was ist denn jetzt die bessere Lösung?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar und würde mich auch über Links zu guten Tutourials dazu freuen.


einige Code Auszüge:
user.java #10083322 - Pastie
userController.java #10083324 - Pastie
register.xhtml Private Paste - Pastie
lg


----------

